# Snapper C3230 won't throw snow



## trebor (Jan 10, 2011)

I need help. My snapper c3230 is not working correctly. It starts up no problem. When I engage the auger, they spin freely. When I try to remove the snow, nothing happens. The auger stops. When I back out, the auger is spinning freely again. Not sure if I need to tighten the belt...I vcan't see how to do that.

Thanks


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

First start by checking the shear pins, if there ok then check the belt and also check that when you engage it that there is a good amount of tension on the belt.


----------



## trebor (Jan 10, 2011)

What are the shear pins? What do they look like?

Any idea how to adjust the belt tension?


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

The shear pins look like bolts going through the center tube that the augers are on.
I amlooking up your manual to help you and will post it any minute.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

I could not find your modeloff just the numbers you posted, but you can get them and look them up on Snapper.com
But here is a link and look on page 10 item 110 and that is the shear pin.
http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/default.aspx?filename=lgirBFX.QFzXFix2
It saves the snowblower encase you hit something that it can not handle then the pins shear to save the blower.
Also check page 24 on this manual.
http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/default.aspx?filename=fmnnAFT.QFzXFix2


----------



## trebor (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a small 2 stroke single stage snowthrower. I purchased it in 1995. 
There is no possible way of tightening the belt. The only adjustment I can see is the screw adjustment on the cable. I adjusted that and made it tighter.

Is it possible the cable can be stretched out and not as effective?


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Wellnow that I know it is a 2 stoke single stage there is a cover on the side were there is a idler pulley adjustment and the cable can be adjusted also.
Here is the link to snapper and then search for your model, you willneed more numbers then you have listed to find your exact model. but you can also look up snowthrowers and then choose single stage and go to specs and down at the bottom has the manuals, and it will show you the new models but they are pretty much the same as made years ago and will give you a good idea of what to do. 
Compact Single-Stage Snowthrowers (Snow Blowers) by Snapper
Click on the round circle that says model specs.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Not familiar with your model and was unable to fine photos of it on line. However, my 2-stroke MTD single stage has an idler pulley that tightens the belt between the engine and the auger when activated. There is a side cover over the belt and pulleys.

If yours is similar remove the cover and see if everything looks OK. These are pretty simple systems and any problem would be easy to see, assuming your blower is similar in design.


----------



## Full Throttle (Nov 20, 2010)

trebor said:


> I have a small 2 stroke single stage snowthrower. I purchased it in 1995.
> There is no possible way of tightening the belt. The only adjustment I can see is the screw adjustment on the cable. I adjusted that and made it tighter.
> 
> Is it possible the cable can be stretched out and not as effective?


. Dont see those model numbers anywhere also. I have a 2 stroker snapper from around 1992. Like others said very simple. Have you ever changed the belt. Once it wears too skinny dosnt matter how tight it is it has to be up in the pulley and soft not glazed over to grab. No shear pins in mine only give is going to be in belt slip. Worth a check that the engine pulley hasnt come loose somehow.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Get a new belt or tighten up the cable/idler pulley.

As a test you can probably engage the auger handle and try turning it by hand. If you can make it slip it isn't tight enough. Of course do so with the engine off and be careful it doesn't start on you.


----------

